# 2 month old - taking to movie theatre?



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi mamas,

Do you all think there is anything wrong with taking a 2mo to a movie theatre? My concern is the "noise". I want to go see "The Other Guys" with hubby tonight.. it doesn't strike me as a blow up/explosive type movie so I don't think there should be too many loud parts, but even if they are, would the sound be harsher to her ears than mine?

Also if we go to a late showing, there is less people, so I was planning on wearing her in a sling and nursing for most of the movie as she could probably just stay at my breast and be happy. If any of you go to movies with your baby, what do you do?

Thanks


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I took my daughter to see "Babies" with my husband at 3 months old. The previews were _way_ loud for her. The movie itself wasn't, but that is specific to that movie and wouldn't be the same in your case. I brought my Boppy with and nursed her and she slept for pretty much all of the movie.

If it was a regular movie, I probably wouldn't do it because of the volume. She behaved fine, though.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I'd go with these for baby:

http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-90554-J...1214930&sr=8-1


----------



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu* 
I'd go with these for baby:

http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-90554-J...1214930&sr=8-1

I guess I will skip it then, for now. Bummer!


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

We took ds2 to lots of movies when he was under 4 months old. He was never bothered by the noise (at least he never seemed to be). The Quiddich scenes in Harry Potter kept him awake, though, so we quit taking him after that.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

No, never had a problem with them that young. The problems come when they are older and more vocal and mobile and want to run up and down the aisles.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't because the volume is so loud - even for non-action movies. And the previews and commercials are practically deafening. Then even if she was quiet, I wouldn't be able to relax because I'd be worried about rushing her out if she did get loud.


----------



## akat (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it would be overwhelming for the baby.


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

I took my daughter to the theater about that age twice and it was really great. If you sit in the back, underneath the overhang, it is SIGNIFICANTLY quieter. I say go and enjoy!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I say go for it. I've taken all four children with me in the sling when they were babies and no one had their hearing damaged.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't recall if I've ever taken a baby to a movie theater, but I've *for sure* taken all three of my babies to multiple concerts without problems.

They nursed/slept the entire time. The way I cradle them to nurse, their "bottom" ear is on my arm (like, at the crook of my elbow), so it's "covered." At the end of each song, just before the applause began, I would just use my free hand to lightly cover the ear that was "up," and they would sleep right through applause/cheering.

You'll know if it's too loud for your baby, because he or she will respond. You can act accordingly. I think it'll be fine. Go while you can! Soon the "baby" will want to talk and squirm and run up and down the isles, and make a thousand trips to the potty, and spill your popcorn, and ask a bajillion questions...


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I took my baby to a couple different movies when he was less than 3 months. I think it's a great age to take babies because they will just nurse and sleep through the whole thing. He was not disturbed by the noise...at least not that I'm aware of, no waking up or fussing/crying. Obviously there could have been damage inside, but I guess it's not that big of risk IMO to see a movie or two.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

do it but do it fast because before you know it they will be at that age where they're too old to sit still and too young too sit still.

2 months is perfect, they can sleep/nurse/cuddle the whole time.

my only regret is that i only did it once, i had been meaning to do it since about teh same age as you but by the time i got around to it she was sitting but not crawling yet. now it's too late as she's all over the place.

i went to alice in wonderland which i didn;t expect to be so loud but it kind of was so i just snuggled with her and kind of wrapped her blanket around teh back of her head and held it against the ears to muffle noise. she just laid there and stared at the screen and fell asleep until it was over.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I've done Babies, Toy Story 3 and Avatar so far with this baby, she slept/nursed through all of them - so far no ill effects.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu* 
I'd go with these for baby:

http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-90554-J...1214930&sr=8-1

I second this recommendation - we have these earmuffs in pink! For movies, concerts, or just extremely noisy events (or, just walking down the street in NYC)


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

We have a drive-in in a town about 25 minutes away that we went to. It was great even with a toddler.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've done it. I put a pilot cap on the baby's head (probably doesn't help but it makes me feel better), pop the babe in a sling, and make sure I sit where I can make a quick exit. I've never had an issue.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu* 
I'd go with these for baby:

http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-90554-J...1214930&sr=8-1

If my baby was the type to sleep and sit still through *anything* I'd take him to concerts and movies, but not without these. But he's not, so we don't.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I've done it. I put a pilot cap on the baby's head (probably doesn't help but it makes me feel better), pop the babe in a sling, and make sure I sit where I can make a quick exit. I've never had an issue.

This. I took DD to see "Oceans" when she was about 4 or 5 months old. We went to a later show (8pm) and she slept through the first half, and nursed through the second (I kept her in a ring sling)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been tempted to go. Mostly because I know he will be fine. I might not bother sitting down though unless he was asleep in the sling or feeding cause he likes me to be standing with him! lol

My only concern is actually other people having a problem with it. I guess I just always thought that was something you just don't do?... There are a lot of films I would really like to see and chances are - he would actually be sleeping through a lot of it anyhow but I would hate people to look at me and think 'oh great....'... kinda like how they do when you take a baby on a plane! lmao


----------



## Lil'M (Oct 27, 2002)

I've done it with both my kids when they were 3 months or younger. Like PP, I nursed them in a sling before the movie started, and they slept the whole time. Don't remember what types of movies. However, I do feel movies are louder now (or maybe its just that I'm older). Some theaters by me now have "baby friendly" showings. Maybe they do by you too. I think they keep the volume a little lower for them.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

If they don't have a baby friendly showing, you might want to look for Autism Society movie showings in your area. Although you probably have to watch a kid's movie...


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I wanted to see 'Babies' also (!) as PP said but didn't want to risk our baby's hearing. The following may be helpful from children's hearing site:

http://www.childrenshearing.org/cust...ng_health.html

Quote:

Dangerous levels:

* 150 dB = rock music peak
* 140 dB = firearms, jet engine
* 130 dB = jackhammer
* 120 dB = jet plane take-off, amplified rock music at 4-6 ft., car stereo, band practice
* 120 dB = ambulance siren
* 120 -140 dB = Motorcycles, firecrackers

Extremely loud:

* 105 dB = helicopter
* 100 - 115 dB = iPods used at maximum levels
* 100 dB = snowmobile, chain saw, pneumatic drill, night clubs
* 95 dB = motorcycle
* 90 dB = lawnmower, shop tools, truck traffic, subway
* 90 dB = noisy toys
* 80-96 dB = restaurants

Very loud:

* 80 dB = alarm clock, city street traffic
* 70 dB = vacuum cleaner

Normal levels:

* 60 dB = normal conversation
* 35 dB = whispered voice

Unsafe Levels of Exposure:

* 110 decibels or louder : regular exposure of more than one minute risks permanent hearing loss.
* 100 decibels: No more than 15 minutes of unprotected exposure is recommended.
* 85 decibels: Prolonged exposure to any noise above 85 decibels can cause gradual hearing loss.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I've done it. I put a pilot cap on the baby's head (probably doesn't help but it makes me feel better), pop the babe in a sling, and make sure I sit where I can make a quick exit. I've never had an issue.

This. I go pretty frequently. I have a 7 yo. The 4 month old has been to: Despicable Me and one or 2 other movies.
But I do go to "earlier" movies - like Rush Hour showings or a noon showing because I figure they will be kid-friendly. I'd be a little more worried about a late night show because of the expectation that it would be adults only.


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Do they have anything like "movies for mommies" in your state?


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

We took Nathan to the Lord Of the Rings showing. He nursed/ slept the whole time


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

HAvent read so not sure if you've gone or not.. It just might be something you'll have to try and see and be prepared to leave.
With Cecilia (my oldest) we took her to go see Star Track Nemisis (yes that long ago) when she was a few months old.. She slept peacefully through 2/3 then gave the smallest little cry I latched her on she nursed the rest of the movie...

With Margaret I tried taking her and Cecilia to Toys story 3 she did great during the previews but when the movie started Woody sacred the bejeebies ouuta her I mean shes actually looked terrified and there was just no way... I took her out she calmed I tired entering again but she saw the screen and burst into tears.







Luckily my father was with us so he stayed with Cecilia and MArgaret and I ended up walking around the mall instead.

Deanna


----------



## GreenTeaGinger61 (Oct 10, 2009)

We've always gone to the movies with our babies and there's been no hearing damage so far







We did go to see How To Train Your Dragon with our youngest a few weeks ago. It was super loud but we discovered that was due to some kind of special sound system. When we went to another film it was fine. She nursed and slept through the whole thing.


----------



## peridot83 (Aug 31, 2006)

I've taken my daughter, 7 months, to several movies, including the Other Guys. She is never bothered by the noise. She likes to watch the screen for about 20 minutes or so and then passes out in my arms. We FF so the trick is go around bed time and nurse or give your baby a bottle at the start of the film. If she gets fussy before asleep I just get up and go outside for a minute or stand in the hallway until it passes. Enjoy!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I took DS ALL THE TIME when he was an infant and his hearing is perfect. I bought the ear plugs for kids that are like putty. You put them externally to fill in the entire outer part of their ear, but nothing goes into the ear canal at all. His were this red putty stuff that you had to warm with your hands to get it to mold, and then you just press it into their ears. They never fell out and when I tried them in my ears, they blocked about 99% of the noise. DS would nurse and sleep and noone ever knew he was there. I LOVED it!


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have taken my babies to movies -- with DS1 I was dying to see "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" so we went to a mid-week, morning show. I actually brought my boppy along in a big tote bag (still figuring out the nursing in public!) and he snuggled up and nursed the whole time. Even had a hand free for my popcorn and soda!

Fast forward a few years, DS1 was wanting to see a few movies and DS2 happily slept through things like "Kung Fu Panda." This worked until he was about 4-5 months, then he got too interested in watching the movie!

Those headphones linked upthread -- we have two pairs (they wore them to a concert last year) and there is no possible way they'd fit a two month old. They fit my (large) 2 1/2 year old now, but last year they pretty much engulfed his head.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Not at all. DS1 went and saw... spiderman 2 or 3 (forget which), and ds2 saw avatar with us (I'm pretty sure they actually both went w/ us to multiple movies before 8 or 9 months, but those are the only two I specifically remember). After avatar dh was holding ds2 while I went to the bathroom and some guy was like 'did that baby just come out of a movie?' DH: 'yeah, he was in avatar...' guy: 'wtf! *I* was in avatar, an I didn't hear a baby!!!'


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I've taken my young babies to movies many times. I've never had an issue and they've always just slept through most of it. I suppose it would depend on the movie and baby, but I'm not personally worried about the noise.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

No, I don't and I wouldn't. It is too loud, too visually confusing and overwhelming, and personally, I think it is rude to the other movie gowers. Odds are, your LO won't like it and will express himself.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JudiAU* 
No, I don't and I wouldn't. It is too loud, too visually confusing and overwhelming, and personally, I think it is rude to the other movie gowers. Odds are, your LO won't like it and will express himself.

The mere presence of a baby in a movie theater is rude to other theater goers?


----------

